# Tube in labels



## C2crewman (Apr 1, 2020)

I'm new to tube in label blanks. Do I need to buy paper that is pre-cut or cut them out myself? I have a template from ptown subbie.. I need more info on the paper. Any suggestions?


----------



## its_virgil (Apr 1, 2020)

C2crewman said:


> I'm new to tube in label blanks. Do I need to buy paper that is pre-cut or cut them out myself? I have a template from ptown subbie.. I need more info on the paper. Any suggestions?


Waterproof labels from onlinelabels.com
Lots of help on youtube


----------



## C2crewman (Apr 1, 2020)

its_virgil said:


> Waterproof labels from onlinelabels.com
> Lots of help on youtube


Thanks


----------



## JUICEDSS (Apr 4, 2020)

C2crewman said:


> I'm new to tube in label blanks. Do I need to buy paper that is pre-cut or cut them out myself? I have a template from ptown subbie.. I need more info on the paper. Any suggestions?


I went through a ton of trial and error last summer figuring out what works and doesn't.  If you message me, I can walk you through everything if you'd like.


----------



## may2700 (Jul 5, 2020)

JUICEDSS said:


> I went through a ton of trial and error last summer figuring out what works and doesn't.  If you message me, I can walk you through everything if you'd like.


hi Juicedss, i would love to learn the tips and tricks of labels, can you help?


----------

